

The Secret Life of the Aluminum Can, a Feat of Engineering - sergeant3
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/secret-life-aluminum-can-true-modern-marvel/

======
dalke
Neat! I thought the secret would be about the can design, which I've read
about before. It's actually about the coating, which is something I've not
read about - I'm surprised and pleased.

